# Derivative Egypt visa from Temporary non-tourist visa, for husband



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi All,

I have searched and I haven't found much, so I am so sorry if this has been answered before :s

I have received my passport back today from the Alexandria 'Mogamma', or 'Gawazette' stamped with a temporary non-tourist visa until the end of June (academic year). My husband will be joining me here in Egypt and he has a non-European/visa on arrival passport and he would essentially, usually, need to obtain a tourist visa, if he wanted to visit Egypt. 

I now want to sort his visa out, so he can come and join me here in Egypt - according to the Wazara al dakhalia (Egyptian immigration) website, my husband is entitled to a derivative visa, same as what I have and his stay he is dependent on me having this visa and me living here, which I now have and am. My husband is allowed to get the free 15 day Sinai permit, if he lands at Sharm. My questions are

Source: ????? ???????? - Temporary Non-Tourist Residence

Which is easier/better?


1. My husband flying in directly to Sharm and then getting his temporary non-resident visa stamp at a local immigration office there? I know there is an office in Hurghada - nearest to the Sinai. Could I go with mine and my husband's passport and get his stamped in Hurghada, whilst my husband waits in Sharm?

2. Applying at the embassy? What type of visa would he apply for? They only usually give citizens of Asian countries, visas for the length of their stay and according to their flight inbound and outbound date.

If anyone knows how this can be done, I would appreciate any feedback. My husband has a Pakistan passport and he has had a full tourist entry visa to Egypt back in April for 2 weeks.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

for Sharm: you can renew your visa in El Tor. Hurghada would be a little bit too far!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

GM1 said:


> for Sharm: you can renew your visa in El Tor. Hurghada would be a little bit too far!


Thank you! Does this mean that my husband is able to go from the Sinai only permit to the temporary non-tourist visa, that I have, at the el-tor office?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think he better buys the normal visa on arrival in Sharm. Is he planning on staying in Sharm?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

GM1 said:


> I think he better buys the normal visa on arrival in Sharm. Is he planning on staying in Sharm?


No, I live in Alexandria and he needs to come here. Problem is, he cannot get a normal full visa on arrival at the airport, as he has a Pakistan passport, which means he has to usually get a visa from the Egyptian embassy in Pakistan. However, because he wants to switch to a temporary non-tourist visa, when he gets here, we are not to sure which is best. Get a visa from the Embassy beforehand and then come - or just arrive in Sharm and get a sharm only permit on arrival (which Pakistanis can do) and then change it? If he needs a visa from the embassy, which visa should he apply for?


----------

